# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  SQL question

## cqcdave

I have a table Customer Complaints with a field BSICustomerName it is a combo box field with a query attached to it. It looks to the Customer Information table to select the customer name. When i select the customer name from the Customer Information table i want to also populate the BSICustomerID field on the Customer Complaints form with the CustomerID from the Customer Information table. It can be either automatic or after I select BSICustomerName and then click on the menu for BSICustomerID the correct ID is the only option available. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks...

----------


## CahabaData

the combo box control's query can have multiple fields - even if they are intentionally not visible.  You can refer or call these values by their column - or - you can write these values ...

if you call the value then you use an unbound text field and enter its record source as: =Me.ComboboxName.column(2)   .....hopefully it is obvious that I just made up the column count as 2 and you would put in the correct value.

if you need a permanent record of that value then you need to write it into a bound text box; in which case in the AfterUpdate Event of the ComboBox you would put: me.SomeTextFieldName = me.ComboBoxName.column(2)

Hope this helps you figure it out....

----------

